# So THIS is what all the BowTurbow buzz was about.....



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Yep, thats it! Saw it in action yesterday at the ATA show....


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*law suit??*

Airbourne roller nock off??

Just my thoughts


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

This looks very impressive. I watched the video and from what I saw, It does boost up your speed. I am going to have to check into them.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

hotwheels said:


> Airbourne roller nock off??
> 
> Just my thoughts


Nope


----------



## hpo (Jan 29, 2008)

and thoughts on performance re: the turbo for those that have seen it?


----------



## emtrchr (Apr 17, 2007)

They say they are going to put up a video of them testing this, as for as what the specs are before and after. That should be good.


----------



## joe bridge (Nov 9, 2007)

it would be good to try just the price is a little much i think


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

al its doing its pre loading the cables and making the poundage i little higher creating speed.


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure if I like the idea of cranking down a set screw into a carbon cable rod. And not sure I would trust a cable rod thats held in place with set screws to begin with,to stay in place when put under loaded pressure. They werent made to have a load on them. Just my thoughts.... Its a good thought, but I dont think I will be trying it on my bow.


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Yep, thats it! Saw it in action yesterday at the ATA show....


So they were shooting with it at the ATA show? Did they show any draw weight or length details with it installed on a bow at the show? Just curious to hear what people who got to see it at the show thought. I know there are a lot of bashers and many that are curious too. Be interesting to to hear about the details and demos from the show. Thanks.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*price?*

does anyone know what it cost?????


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Cost*



sawtoothscream said:


> does anyone know what it cost?????


Well, if you would have purchased it by midnight on the 10th ... 59.00 but as of today the 11th, 79.00


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Turbow*



Desert Southpaw said:


> So they were shooting with it at the ATA show? Did they show any draw weight or length details with it installed on a bow at the show? Just curious to hear what people who got to see it at the show thought. I know there are a lot of bashers and many that are curious too. Be interesting to to hear about the details and demos from the show. Thanks.


Yes, they (bowturbow) had it on a few different bows. They did not get specific on the dw/dl changes, more focus was put on the fps increase. But if the unit is attached to the bow in static position (where the cables set when the bow is just setting there  ) On the X force GX there was about 2 lb dw added there was a little change in dl. When I shot it with and without it felt about MAYBE 1/4" longer, hardly noticeable. But the FPS went up 18, definite difference. The farther forward you push the bowturbow toward the riser and lock it down, the more you will add dl, dw & FPS. The X force has an aluminum cable guard and I noticed some scuffing on it, but I don't know how many times that it has been installed taken off and re-installed on the bow..


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Did it have any safety mechanism to stop it detaching from the cable rod should the lock down screws become loose or fail?..cheers..:darkbeer:


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

That whole issue of the cable guard failing was a BIG point on the pre-release thread back around Christmas. LOTS of concerns about it. I wish 'em well, but I think I'll wait it out.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*See below..*



johnno said:


> Did it have any safety mechanism to stop it detaching from the cable rod should the lock down screws become loose or fail?..cheers..:darkbeer:





jersey bob said:


> That whole issue of the cable guard failing was a BIG point on the pre-release thread back around Christmas. LOTS of concerns about it. I wish 'em well, but I think I'll wait it out.


Below is the pic of the Bowturbow.. The circled area is a safety add on to the original prototype of it. After positioning it on the bow, lock down the set screws, then slide the safety towards the string and cable & tighten the allen bolt down. So if the set screws fail (which I doubt) this safety feature will keep the bowturbow from coming off the bow. The safety basically encapsulates the s & c in the bowturbow.


----------



## davel583 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm curious as well. One of my concerns is that I have a carbon fiber cable rod. The rod is mounted with a socket head cap screw but is protected from the screw by a nylon spacer. Is there anything provided for those bows that have a carbon rod?


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the extra info from the show Sio_Lil_Guy.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Well, if you would have purchased it by midnight on the 10th ... 59.00 but as of today the 11th, 79.00


you can still get one for 60. here is whats on the web site.

PLEASE NOTE: The BowTurbow introductory price of $59.95 expires at Midnight Sunday, January 11, 2008. Order placed on Monday will be charged at $79.95. Place your order now to save $20.00


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think they will sell many at $80. I agree with another poster that $40 would sell more and be more in line with what you get.


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Can't really see one mounted on a bow on the website.
But, it looks like there could be some cam lean issues with this device.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Below is the pic of the Bowturbow.. The circled area is a safety add on to the original prototype of it. After positioning it on the bow, lock down the set screws, then slide the safety towards the string and cable & tighten the allen bolt down. So if the set screws fail (which I doubt) this safety feature will keep the bowturbow from coming off the bow. The safety basically encapsulates the s & c in the bowturbow.


That's good. However it still might be prudent for those trying it to modify the cable rod itself. Perhaps drill into or patially through it and use a longer set screw to take care of the other possible projectile aimed at the face. If both of those are taken care of, experiment away.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have every intention of swapping out my carbon fiber rod to an Aluminum rod. I will drill the holes where the screws attach it to the bow, and where the BowTurbow attaches to the rod. Probably in two spots..one in the static position, and one pushed slightly forward.

On that note I have addressed my concerns with them, and have been assured that the carbon fiber rod will be fine. But, when your 20 feet in the air, it's good to have a little extra protection if you ask me. I can't wait to try this thing out. If it's half of what it says it is I'll be more than happy.


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

I shot the unit at the show on a PSE Dream Season.
I marked the cable guard and had them install it at the exact position.
My speed gain was 10 FPS.
There was about 2# of add'l weight.
It did throw the cams a slight bit out of time.
PSE told me that it WILL NOT violate the warranty on a bow!

BB


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

What do you get when you add a little draw length to the bow, a little top end draw weight and lower the let off...10 or more fps depending on how much you pre-load. Can you do this without the turbo, YES! The only reason to buy this device is if you want a roller guard.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I was really interested when I first heard about it but, now I gotta say, I was hoping for something a lil more. 
It has been done before with similiar products years back....adding more draw length a few more pounds and changing the specs of the bow ever so slightly. 

I will pass on it myself. :darkbeer:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

80.00 is a little steep for that little "JANK". Someone said 40.00, thats more like it. I personally think this little craze will die as soon as someone posts something critical, along with proof, then people will open their eyes. I can only see one problem with it. One little set screw is the only thing stopping that piece of aluminum from coming loose. Safety feature or not, that thing will fly off sooner or later. Tied in peep sights technically shouldn't fly out when a bow is dry fired either.


----------

